

Movie Disasters That Could Have Been Avoided with Cloud Backup - nickoakland
http://www.zetta.net/blog/3-movie-disasters-avoided-cloud-backup/

======
georgemcbay
wat.

All of the listed examples were security breach situations where having a
cloud backup wouldn't have mattered. Having a cloud backup could theoretically
be useful for these situations as a disaster recovery mechanism days/weeks
after the incident, but restoring your cloud backup doesn't put the dinosaurs
back behind the gates or somehow stop the navy planes from shooting down your
alien spacecraft while the security breach is active.

